# Des faux-messages virus pour blagues :-)))



## dylan-dog (2 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde!

J'ai un peu l'esprit plaisantin et j'aimerais savoir comment créer un faux message d'erreur car j'aimerais faire croire à un de mes collègues qu'un virus s'est répandu dans son Mac! (meme si les Virus sur Mac OS 9 ça n'existe presque pas, ça lui, il l'ignore)!

C'est surtout pour passer un bon moment et avant qu'il parte en vacances ;-) !

Y'a très longtemps, mais les temps ont bien changé! J'arrivais à créer un message grace à ResEdit et en faire un fichier où se trouvait le bouton OK seulement!

Donc si quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment créer ces faux messages d'erreurs, ce serait chouette!

A bientôt et au plaisir de vous lire!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

deux claques et au lit


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> deux claques et au lit



On boit quelque-chose avant non?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On boit quelque-chose avant non?


j'te sers quoi ? une williamine ou une grappa deluxe ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'te sers quoi ? une williamine ou une grappa deluxe ?



Volontiers...  Ou une petite arvine... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

rho oli me prend par les sentiments


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rho oli me prend par les sentiments



J'ai eu peur.  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

t'inquiète une douche et ça disparait


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète une douche et ça disparait



Froide alors.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

j'ai pas dis rétracter


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dis rétracter



Bon, et ces faux virus, ils sont prêts?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

pfff on en a tellement fait avec la commande "say" : you smell I want to reboot


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2005)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> 
> J'ai un peu l'esprit plaisantin et j'aimerais savoir comment créer un faux message d'erreur car j'aimerais faire croire à un de mes collègues qu'un virus s'est répandu dans son Mac! (meme si les Virus sur Mac OS 9 ça n'existe presque pas, ça lui, il l'ignore)!
> 
> ...


 
Emparez vous de cet homme !!!!

Qu'on lui arrache les testicules, et qu'on les lui fasse bouffer avec des piments oiseaux...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2005)

et les endives ?


----------



## krystof (3 Mars 2005)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> 
> J'ai un peu l'esprit plaisantin




Allez Jean Roucas... on t'a reconnu... sors.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2005)

va vraiment falloir que MacG investisse dans le goudron et les plumes...    



			
				Krystof a dit:
			
		

> Allez Jean Roucas... on t'a reconnu... sors.


oui, et qu'il arrête de faire des citations pour SM...    :rateau:


----------



## dylan-dog (3 Mars 2005)

Hey les gars!

Je me suis mal exprimé ou alors vous voyiez toutes les choses de travers; alors je re-précise:

1. Je ne veux pas faire un virus!
2. Il s'agit de faire un faux message d'erreur et le texte serait composé librement POUR FAIRE CROIRE que c'est un virus à mon collègue!

J'aimerais juste rigoler un coup, c'est rien de méchant!

Ce qui me outre, c'est qu'il me semble avoir été "précis" dans ma requête et qu'il y a des VETERANS?! Waoh, qu'est-ce que c'est? Des habitués?

Vous lisez entre les lignes ou vous voyiez le mal partout?

Bref, j'attends toujours une réponse sur COMMENT créer un FAUX message d'erreur avec un BOUTON.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## quetzalk (3 Mars 2005)

Dans un lointain passé il existait des scripts ou des extensions pour mac OS 7.x ou 8.x, des super blagues du genre, le pointeur qui se barre en sens inverse de la souris , des dossiers qui saignent quand on les ouvre, des fenêtres qui tombent toutes seules en bas de l'écran... 

Mais sache-le bien, c'est fini maintenant tout ça, l'action Apple vise les 150 $ et on n'a pas que ça à foutre.

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## dylan-dog (3 Mars 2005)

Mais je ne veux pas des applications aussi compliquées!

Je résume; c'est vrai que à la maison, je suis équipé avec l'OS X!

Au travail, nous sommes toujours sous Système 9!

Et je me souviens parfaitement bien, qu'avec RES EDIT, il était possible de créer des minis-fichiers, où on pouvait choisir LIBREMENT le texte, mais sans être un pavé, avec le bouton "OK"!

Donc cela doit encore être possible!
Cette petite astuce avait été donnée par un magazine, peut-être concurrent, pour créer des fichiers adresses simples et rapides, meme s'il fallait passer par RES EDIT pour créer ce fichier!

Voilà, il me semble qu'il existe ici des PROFESSIONNELS et des habitués du Mac plus que moi pour me retrouver cette possibilité!

Toujours dans l'attente d'une réponse concrète!
Pour informations, si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais ça date à des années de cela, c'était sous:
Univers Mac
ou SVMMac.


----------



## daffyb (3 Mars 2005)

Ben c'est pas vraiement le bon endroit où tu as posté ! dans le forum développement ça aurait été mieux....
Dans le genre bonnes blagues, toujours faisables sous OS X, mettre une commande arrêter le  Mac dans le dossier ouverture au démarrage.... hé hé comme c'est drole ça... et je ne donne pas la solution pour s'en dépatouiller, c'est plus rigolo encore !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2005)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Hey les gars!
> 
> Je me suis mal exprimé ou alors vous voyiez toutes les choses de travers; alors je re-précise:
> 
> ...



deux claques et au lit

bis

Je vais te faire un faux message ou tu rebooteras et perdras des fichiers importants car tu auras cru au gag. T'es vraiment pas malin. Mais fais ton gag (déjà que tu ne sais pas comment faire...) et j'espère que le gars en question t'apprennes la politesse.


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> deux claques et au lit
> 
> bis
> 
> Je vais te faire un faux message ou tu rebooteras et perdras des fichiers importants car tu auras cru au gag. T'es vraiment pas malin. Mais fais ton gag (déjà que tu ne sais pas comment faire...) et j'espère que le gars en question t'apprennes la politesse.



ter ter ter


----------



## daffyb (3 Mars 2005)

Et puis de toute façon il n'y a que dans les film où les virus disent coucou je suis là !


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Emparez vous de cet homme !!!!
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les testicules, et qu'on les lui fasse bouffer avec des piments oiseaux...


ou pire, bouillis à la menthe.
Bouillis à la menthe, tu te rends compte Astérix ? Pauvres bêtes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2005)




----------

